

Outrageous - IE IQ Story is a hoax - dsdirect
http://www.webjives.org/outrageous-ie-iq-story-is-a-hoax

======
ColinWright
Same story, much discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840626>

Documenting the re-submissions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840900>

